
Why this British crossroads is so dangerous [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYeeTvitvFU
======
DanBC
Here's the approach in Google Maps.
[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.863906,-1.4508162,3a,75y,2...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.863906,-1.4508162,3a,75y,275.82h,60.54t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sldXnmNswr2IuaLNDtDM1SQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

I'd be interested to know if planting trees and bushes would help. These would
reduce visibility of the other road, and would (I think) make drivers less
confident about passing over the crossroads without slowing down.

Also, you may be wondering about the horses wondering about. These are New
Forest ponies.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Forest_pony](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Forest_pony)

[https://www.thenewforest.co.uk/explore/wildlife-and-
nature/p...](https://www.thenewforest.co.uk/explore/wildlife-and-
nature/ponies)

